# Novel Hunting



## Swampguy (Dec 10, 2005)

I have started teaching English to a young man from Korea. He was raised Catholic and his wife is Buddhist. He is not a practicing Catholic. He is a PHD student in the business school here. We talked about reading a novel together and I think that would be a great idea. So, what I am hunting for is a novel preferably American that would lead to discussions on Christianity. I have dismissed C S Lewis' Narnia because it is too oriented to children that he may be insulted and the Space trilogy maybe to advanced. So, any ideas on a good novel would be helpful.
I would also like your prayers that God will open doors for me to present the gospel. But what I have commited to him is to teach him English and I want your prayers that I will be the best teacher he could have. I also hope to build a friendship with him and his wife so your prayers in that regard would be great appreicated. Thanks to you all, Tim

[Edited on 12-10-2005 by Swampguy]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 10, 2005)

There are a wide range of novels out there. What types of stories do you (or he) like to read?


----------



## gwine (Dec 10, 2005)

_Pride and Prejudice_ is probably my all time favorite.


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 11, 2005)

I am hunting for an American novel to help him with American English but I would like a modern novel that would have Christian themes that would not be overtly Christian. I have racked my brain and can't come up with anything. Right now I will most likely use a Steinbeck novel. It is sad how few quality Christian novels are out there for adults. It is sad to realize how little Christians have enter the world of art in modern times. I find myself listening to non-Christian music, reading non-Christian novels, watching non-Christian movies, etc...


----------



## Jie-Huli (Dec 11, 2005)

_A Tale of Two Cities_ comes to mind, though it does not meet your requirements of being American or modern. It does bring out some Gospel themes quite strongly however. I do not know any one in modern times who can compare with Dickens. Not only is he a great storyteller, his novels always contain a subtle but significant spiritual/religious dimension, and he presents Christianity in a very positive light.

I suppose his writing may be a bit hard for non-native speakers, however, depending on their level.

[Edited on 12-12-2005 by Jie-Huli]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not real familiar with John Grisham, but you might consider one of his novels. Even though they're secular, I think they have a Christian World view. It's my understanding that he is a Christian.

Also consider books by Randy Ingermanson. He is does write Christian fiction, but I don't think it's overly Christian. If he is learning English you might consider a young adult book where the langauge is easier -- The Chronicals of Narnia, or even Louis L'Amour (not Christian, but relatively clean, easy reading, and interesting.)


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah! No, no Steinbeck--use Marilynne Robinson's _Gilead_. A surprising pick for the Pulitzer in 2004. I'm not usually a fan of fiction, least of all the modern sort, but a friend convinced me to review it with her, and I absolutely loved it. The novel is in the form of a letter from a dying Congregationalist pastor to his young son, and the language is neither too complex for someone learning English nor at all boring or trite, though the themes (death, love, struggles of the pastor's ministry) could be considered cliche if they were not so eloquently discussed. I'll pray for your interaction with this man.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2005)

Although, again, not American or modern, it's hard to beat the (arguably) first novel in English, Daniel Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_, or Johann David Wyss' _Swiss Family Robinson_, both of which are explicitly Reformed classics of literature.


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I wish I knew more about fiction other than the popular top 10. When I do read fiction it is usually something like Stephen King or Louis L'Amour. 
Laura I am going to look at Gilead.
Thanks all, Tim


----------



## gwine (Dec 12, 2005)

_The Virginian_ by Owen Wist was pretty good.


----------

